# Vacation- what to do with mystery snails?



## ROSSELLA1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,
I currently have 6 mystery snails in the tank with my betta, Serendipity. Usually Serendipity's fine with them, but I am going on vacation soon and will be fasting him. What I'm worried about is whether he'll turn to them as an alternate source of food. Do you think I should move them to a separate tank or risk it? They are all at least as big as a nickle, so I don't think he could get them in one gulp.
Also, I've named my three black ones (Gary, Harley, and Quinn), but I haven't named the gold ones yet. Any ideas for names?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have never seen my bettas go after my snails. Well, once I seen one try and nip some antennas but I think they are too big for a betta to do much damage?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd be more concerned with the snail poo build up. They are poop machines.


----------



## ROSSELLA1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Names:

Goldie
Glimmer(can't you tell i like the Hunger Games ?)
Stardust
Comet
Asteroid
Honey

also a fun way to customize names is to find a word you like and transfer it into another language. For example:

Yellow

Name:Amarillo


----------



## ROSSELLA1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

